# GTX 690 Owners



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

I wanted to start a topic for all GTX 690 owners. Post pics and things on the GTX 690 cards.

I will be posting my tests on games and other things for my GTX 690.

My system. 

Intel i7 3820 @ 4.7GHz
ASUS Rampage IV Formula x79
Corsair 32GB DDR3 1866 MHz 
120GB Corsair SSD/WD 300GB VRaptor
ASUS GTX 690
Corsair H100 water cooling
X-FI sound card
Antec 1200w PSU
Haf 932 case
HP Pro 30" LCD


----------

